# RAC next shoot June 13th



## hound dog (May 30, 2010)

RAC next shoot will be in two weeks June 13th. 

Hope to see some new faces out on the range. If you have not shot at RAC give us a shot. 

For all other info go to www.racarchery.com 

Thanks from all of us at RAC


----------



## rednekbowhunter (May 30, 2010)

this is a awsome place too shoot cant wait


----------



## passthru24 (May 31, 2010)

Well you know Hound Dog that the RBO crew will be there and as always looking forward to it. I like the way Hound Dog sets the coarse cause all the grass is low so he can see over it,,,


----------



## hound dog (May 31, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Well you know Hound Dog that the RBO crew will be there and as always looking forward to it. I like the way Hound Dog sets the coarse cause all the grass is low so he can see over it,,,



Scott and Robert cut the grass.


----------



## passthru24 (May 31, 2010)

Ok,,,I thought you did,,sorry,,,


----------



## passthru24 (May 31, 2010)

Hound Dog just waiting to shoot,,,


----------



## killitgrillit (May 31, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Hound Dog just waiting to shoot,,,



Now that's funny right there,


----------



## passthru24 (May 31, 2010)

Here he is when he wakes up ,,,


----------



## hound dog (May 31, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Now that's funny right there,



Not funny.


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 1, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Not funny.


You know that is FUNNY,,,,


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 2, 2010)

Going to be a really great shoot at RAC for anyone that has never been there, Also for those of you that have, hope all show up Jun 13 and shoot'em up.


----------



## hound dog (Jun 2, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Going to be a really great shoot at RAC for anyone that has never been there, Also for those of you that have, hope all show up Jun 13 and shoot'em up.



Thanks Scott and everyone that supports us. It is the shooters that make RAC as good as we are and let us grow. We will try are best to keep growing and making RAC a good place for everyone to come shoot.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh and I will be here wow its gonna be a long weekend between working and shooting maybe I can get some shut eye


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jun 3, 2010)

packing up right now for kentucky,but when we get back i got a score to settle with g wynn on the long shot


----------



## hound dog (Jun 3, 2010)

Some of us are going down to the club this Sun. to lay out the course and clean some lanes for our next shoot. We got some ideas LOL so bring your A game for this one. Should be fun.


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 6, 2010)

One more week and RAC time will be here,,,Looking forward to a great weekend,,,Bennett on Sat. and RAC on Sunday....WOOO HOOOO


----------



## Big John (Jun 6, 2010)

I hope to make it...


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 6, 2010)

Some of us are done working like hebrew slaves for the dog.  Got a shower, laying under the fan.  Think I might take a nap.


----------



## hound dog (Jun 6, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> Some of us are done working like hebrew slaves for the dog.  Got a shower, laying under the fan.  Think I might take a nap.



Thanks to everyone that came and helped today. Not much more to do. With all the good friends we have that help at RAC is the only way we could do it. Thanks again.


----------



## DixiePrincess (Jun 6, 2010)

I am sad I won't be able to shoot!  I have to work a tradeshow.  Maybe Todd will shoot better since I won't be there.  Haha!  Hope yall have fun.


----------



## hound dog (Jun 6, 2010)

DixiePrincess said:


> I am sad I won't be able to shoot!  I have to work a tradeshow.  Maybe Todd will shoot better since I won't be there.  Haha!  Hope yall have fun.



Hate you can't make it but Todd will still suck with out you. LOL


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Jun 6, 2010)

I got my sight tape fixed on my 38pro today so im gonna shoot it sunday! And you can bet i will shoot a high score without Shanna there to keep me honest!! lol


----------



## DixiePrincess (Jun 6, 2010)

UHHHH!  You better be honest Todd!  No one likes a cheater!


----------



## Big John (Jun 7, 2010)

I hear you Todd


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay... WAAAYYY off subject.... but Ms. Princess and Mid GA.. how do you pronounce the name on the WMA sign behind the bird? I have always said it as it is written.... Laser or Lazer. I have met a bunch of folks from Talbot County lately (I been running in bad circles no doubt, most have been in-laws if that answers the why) who call it Big Lie-zer. I rode past Friday and thought about it again. Just wandering..

Plus I figured I'd make a post on a RAC thread without dogging out the Dog for once!


----------



## drago (Jun 7, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Well you know Hound Dog that the RBO crew will be there and as always looking forward to it. I like the way Hound Dog sets the coarse cause all the grass is low so he can see over it,,,




Hounddog----tell him it is "course"


----------



## drago (Jun 7, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Now that's funny right there,




That was great!!


----------



## drago (Jun 7, 2010)

See ya sunday HD


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 7, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Okay...
> I figured I'd make a post on a RAC thread without dogging out the Dog for once!



Now That is out of character...  Man Up and piddle one at the "Poodle Kitty"


----------



## hound dog (Jun 7, 2010)

drago said:


> Hounddog----tell him it is "course"



I'm not in a spelling B.  I don't care how I spell it or someone else spells it. We know what is trying to be said.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 7, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I'm not in a spelling B.  I don't care how I spell it or someone else spells it. We know what is trying to be said.



Mr. Miller:  We all know your spelling is atrocious...(really,  we don't care.  This is what makes you, you!)   We Just love to mess with you...  It is a fault we love to exploit more that your height...lol

PS. We will get your stuff in IL. end of the month...


----------



## hound dog (Jun 7, 2010)

BlackArcher said:


> Mr. Miller:  We all know your spelling is atrocious...(really,  we don't care.  This is what makes you, you!)   We Just love to mess with you...  It is a fault we love to exploit more that your height...lol
> 
> PS. We will get your stuff in IL. end of the month...



I know it's all good. 

I can't believe he did not have them done that is a first.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 7, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I know it's all good.
> 
> I can't believe he did not have them done that is a first.



U no wii jus pookin funn ate ya # puppie


----------



## hound dog (Jun 7, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> U no wii jus pookin funn ate ya # puppie



Bite me.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 7, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I know it's all good.
> 
> I can't believe he did not have them done that is a first.



He was swamped with a boat load of work, and 2 pair of hands...


----------



## DixiePrincess (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Brian, I pronounce it Lazer, but what the heck do I know!  Haha!!!


----------



## Big John (Jun 8, 2010)

Less then a week...


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 8, 2010)

Going to be a good one.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 8, 2010)

I hope I get my string/cable in time.    Missed shooting last weekend too. I'm trying !


----------



## Big John (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL I know how that is...


----------



## drago (Jun 9, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I'm not in a spelling B.  I don't care how I spell it or someone else spells it. We know what is trying to be said.



Well excuse me junior


----------



## drago (Jun 9, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I'm not in a spelling B.  I don't care how I spell it or someone else spells it. We know what is trying to be said.



By the way, what's with the attitude??


----------



## hound dog (Jun 9, 2010)

drago said:


> By the way, what's with the attitude??



Love u man.


----------



## drago (Jun 9, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Love u man.



Back to ya man---- see ya sunday!!


----------



## badcompany (Jun 9, 2010)

Going to be a good weekend for some 3D. Come on out and shoot.


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 10, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Going to be a good weekend for some 3D. Come on out and shoot.



Ok we're going to be there, but if it ain't a  good weekend it's your fault,,,,


----------



## hound dog (Jun 10, 2010)

Three more days. Just three more so hold on it's almost here.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunny and 93.  Scott, tell Traci to bring the fan.


----------



## badcompany (Jun 10, 2010)

she said she is taking it with her to corey's ballgame


----------



## TEE-BONE (Jun 11, 2010)

*coming to shoot *

It looks like i got a free pas for sunday , gonna come fling a few arrows at RAC , can't wait to see yawls place .

see ya sunday 
Travis
aka. T-Bone


----------



## hound dog (Jun 11, 2010)

TEE-BONE said:


> It looks like i got a free pas for sunday , gonna come fling a few arrows at RAC , can't wait to see yawls place .
> 
> see ya sunday
> Travis
> aka. T-Bone



Cool brother. See u there.


----------



## badcompany (Jun 11, 2010)

It will be nice to have you shoot our club. Hope you enjoy it. It is alot shorter than normal for this one. We were affraid the heat was going to be rough, not near the walking this time.


----------



## Big John (Jun 11, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jun 11, 2010)

cant wait


----------



## hound dog (Jun 11, 2010)

Matt Sowell said:


> cant wait



For what?


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 12, 2010)

One day left


----------



## hound dog (Jun 12, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> One day left



Just put some last touches on the course. see yall tomarrow.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 12, 2010)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay come on morning just gotta get thru this night of work and back to flingin arrows


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jun 13, 2010)

are yall slow with scores today


----------



## hound dog (Jun 13, 2010)

rednekbowhunter said:


> are yall slow with scores today



Just got home 30min. ago so bite me.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 13, 2010)

I guess the scores show that the course was as difficult as it felt. Nobody over 200.... wow. Dark tunnels. Good set up... Jody you must have missed the work day 

E, did you feel the love?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 13, 2010)

It was kinda stretched out but it was still fun. Heres a few pics from our group.


----------



## badcompany (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow. Someone must have moved the shooting stakes after we set them. Keep hearing how long it was. I only remember setting two, maybe three "close" to max distance. None were at the max. Sorry it seemed so long. Will try to do better next time.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 14, 2010)

Long has nothing to do with it. Deceiving is the key. The shots were deceptive. Good course that will prepare shooters for Illinois. No reason for change.


----------



## badcompany (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Brian. That is what I thought also. There were a lot of people came off the coarse saying it was long yesterday and I just didn't think it was. The tunnels and shades made some seem that way, and that was the idea.
 Just trying to keep everyone happy if we can.


----------



## hound dog (Jun 14, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Thanks Brian. That is what I thought also. There were a lot of people came off the coarse saying it was long yesterday and I just didn't think it was. The tunnels and shades made some seem that way, and that was the idea.
> Just trying to keep everyone happy if we can.



Scott, you know and I know as we all know... We can't make everyone happy. We as RAC can only do the best as we can. 

Please if there is anything you think we need to change or do, you can email us at racarchery@yahoo.com  We will see what we can do. Any ideas will help us grow.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 14, 2010)

Only thing I can complain about is your grasp of the English language so here goes a link

http://www.tryhookedonphonics.com/

Figured no one had hammered on you for a whole day so I better jump on now!!


----------



## hound dog (Jun 14, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Only thing I can complain about is your grasp of the English language so here goes a link
> 
> http://www.tryhookedonphonics.com/
> 
> Figured no one had hammered on you for a whole day so I better jump on now!!



Thanks.


----------



## BlakeB (Jun 14, 2010)

Hees got the inglish langwish done two a tea.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 14, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> Hees got the inglish langwish done two a tea.



Y'all stop, you killing me, I just spit coke all over the keyboard


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 14, 2010)

Mi ribes ar herting fromm laffing soo hardd.


----------



## BlakeB (Jun 14, 2010)

could not help myself


----------



## hound dog (Jun 14, 2010)

Are yall done.


----------



## BlakeB (Jun 14, 2010)

you have to admit, it was a little funny


----------



## hound dog (Jun 14, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> you have to admit, it was a little funny



Ok no more short jokes. Not funny.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 14, 2010)

Just rippen on ya pound puppy.
 Wii steel wuv ya.


----------



## hound dog (Jun 14, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Just rippen on ya pound puppy.
> Wii steel wuv ya.



Just be glad I did not shoot at RAC. Because that would 3 for 3 for me. You know.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 14, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Just be glad I did not shoot at RAC. Because that would 3 for 3 for me. You know.



I know you would, because you always win at your own shoots


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 15, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Wow. Someone must have moved the shooting stakes after we set them. Keep hearing how long it was. I only remember setting two, maybe three "close" to max distance. None were at the max. Sorry it seemed so long. Will try to do better next time.



If they were all set at 25 yds it wouldn't be fun. Well, except to the novice pros.  
Ain't no since in blowing out expensive targets. The whole idea is a challenge. Nobody shot up did they ? Y'all done good.


----------



## badcompany (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks bowanna. I agree with each statement you made. I have always thought it was supposed to be challenging, thats what makes it fun to me. My score from the shoot at Bennetts Farm stunk, bad, but we had a great time trying to shoot that range.
Its getting close to the end of the 3D season and we "should" all be getting better, so the ranges need to be a little more challenging. Plus, deer season is just around the corner and we all need to be prepaired for that.
The way the number of shooters has dropped every where, all the clubs are concerned. We just don't want to be discouraging people from coming out so we want to set a range that everyone will be happy with. We appreciate everyone coming out to shoot at our club. It has not been easy keeping up with all that is required to run a club. Keeping the targets repaired is a huge expense I was not ready for. The time and work required is more than the average archer can imagine. Most of y'all that responded have been involved with it for some time, and we appreciate your continued support.


----------



## hayseedpaddy (Jun 15, 2010)

After seeing the scores I think I shot better then I was thinking.  I just happened to shoot the first half of the course with Matthew.  He was shooting for fun and shooting a serious score.  I think he finished even.   I did enjoy the course though.   Thanks again to all the members of RAC for a great shoot.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 15, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Thanks bowanna. I agree with each statement you made. I have always thought it was supposed to be challenging, thats what makes it fun to me. My score from the shoot at Bennetts Farm stunk, bad, but we had a great time trying to shoot that range.
> Its getting close to the end of the 3D season and we "should" all be getting better, so the ranges need to be a little more challenging. Plus, deer season is just around the corner and we all need to be prepaired for that.
> The way the number of shooters has dropped every where, all the clubs are concerned. We just don't want to be discouraging people from coming out so we want to set a range that everyone will be happy with. We appreciate everyone coming out to shoot at our club. It has not been easy keeping up with all that is required to run a club. Keeping the targets repaired is a huge expense I was not ready for. The time and work required is more than the average archer can imagine. Most of y'all that responded have been involved with it for some time, and we appreciate your continued support.



Part of that is the economy. I think people are saving their money for hard times or just don't have it. Its bad for my business too.
As far as a challenging course for adults, I think the novice class is the only one you should cut slack. That and get the pros out. 
We don't need anyone beating down the beginners and discouraging them. They wont come back. That shiny trophy means a lot to them. 
Heck, I ain't no 50 yd money shooter, but I refuse to pound 12's at 25 or 30 yds.  
Just my .02 worth.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 16, 2010)

the economy is killing us, but right now the heat is murder.  the ladies and kids don't come out in the heat as well as a lot of the old geezers (myself included).  it is tough getting a course right, there is an art to it, one might say.  larry painter is the master, but he's been around for a looong time.  deception is the key..just making them long, just discourages the new people.  the pros are going to shoot well, it doesn't matter how long they are.  just like bowanna, my .02


----------

